# Building a new freshwater aquarium



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Building a new freshwater aquarium

Hey people

I am planning to build a new aquarium. The below is the plan:


h**p://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7876/aquariumfinal.jpg


Do you think it's OK?

Thanks!!


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

forgot to mention that each side is 10mm thick (1cm) thats why I deducted 20mm (2cm) from the sides...


----------



## 67chevelle (Aug 13, 2008)

The link is not working.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

h**p://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7876/aquariumfinal.jpg

replace the '*' with 't'


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there!

I revised the plan...

What about this one??










Thanks for the patience


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

this is cool 
i had aquariums before but never thought of building one 

where do we get the glasspanes required and glue and alll 

are u done with ur tank builiding 
would like to see some pics if possible 

Kris


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and most of all how do u cut glass at home 


 sorry for the ignorance


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Glass is had at a local glass shop, the glue can be GE-1 silicone.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Glass is had at a local glass shop, the glue can be GE-1 silicone.


but wouldnt it be having any specifications for the glass?


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tempered Glass ? or Acrylic?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Glass is had at a local glass shop, the glue can be GE-1 silicone.


can i actually use this GE-1 Silicone to stick my stone decorations together ?? 

and also to stick small glass stones to make a structure kinda thing 

thanks for reply


----------

